# Rotala pusilla?



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

This was sold at the lfs that imports from Asia under the name Rotala pusilla. Still not sure what it is.



















Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Rotala pusilla is a synonym of R. mexicana, the imported plant looks to me like R. ramosior or R. "Sunset".


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks mire I was thinking it looked more like R. ramosior than R. mexicana but when they come in under these erroneous names it sometimes is a pain. 

I have it in the same tank with R. mexicana 'Araguaia' and R. mexicana 'Goias'

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Look at this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=304&category=genus&spec=Cuphea

Leaves are emarginate, which means they are basically indented at the tips. Look at the leaf in the top left of the pic. Think it may be that.

Yes, _R. pusilla_ is a synonym of _R. mexican_a. The _R. mexicana_ 'Araguaia' is usually sold with that name.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> Look at this:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=304&category=genus&spec=Cuphea
> 
> Leaves are emarginate, which means they are basically indented at the tips. Look at the leaf in the top left of the pic. Think it may be that.


Thx Cavan, I didn't notice that yet.


----------

